# General > The Literature Network >  How to edit my blog post

## rima

I need a little help.I want to edit my blog post but i can't find a way to do it.I looked at FAQ but still don't see a solution

Thanks

----------


## kiz_paws

Rima, go to the blog entry you wish to edit. At the bottom right of the screen, you will see the word *Comments* and three icons. The second icon is a pencil. Put your cursor on top of it and press ENTER and you'll be taken back to your entry in it's '_raw_' state from which to edit away. 

Hope this helps and welcome to LitNet and welcome to the Blog Zone!  :Smile:

----------


## Niamh

As Kiz paws has said, there is a little Icon of a pencil, and thats your edit button.  :Smile:

----------


## rima

Thank you for answering.
Best regards

----------


## alicepalace

I know this sounds really stupid, but I can't figure out how to post a blog at all.  :Frown:  I thought I'd use this thread instead of making a new one. Thanks in advance for any help  :Smile:

----------


## DanielBenoit

^What you do, is that you go to Your Blog, then scroll down to Options and you'll find Post to Your Blog  :Smile:

----------


## Maximilianus

Sorry, but I have a doubt.
I found that when I enter some blog entries the links to post a comment are nowhere. Is it because there are blocked blog entries that can be read but there's no chance to comment on them? If so, is this set this way by the creator of the blog?

----------


## Niamh

> Sorry, but I have a doubt.
> I found that when I enter some blog entries the links to post a comment are nowhere. Is it because there are blocked blog entries that can be read but there's no chance to comment on them? If so, is this set this way by the creator of the blog?


It is because the blogger has selected no comments allowed options or friends list only options. Some blogs are invisible to people not on their friends lists also.

----------


## Maximilianus

> It is because the blogger has selected no comments allowed options or friends list only options. Some blogs are invisible to people not on their friends lists also.


Got it! Thank you Niamh  :Nod:

----------

